# bloody diaherra



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

So Pompadour stared wit bloody diaherra last night :scared: , vets from here don't attend on nights so we had to wait until today at 10:30 am, besides the stools he is acting normal.


The vet says he suspects a parasite (he loves to eats the poop from birds in the garden) I took his feces for a exam, he took a blood exam, results will be for tomorrow.

And gave him an anti-parasite , anti diaherra medecine , antibiotic and let him on Hill's i/d canned only for 3 days, I didn't say anything of the hills he has bloody stools I don't think he would listen to a young woman like me, thankfully its only for 3 days.

I hope he gets better soon ray2: , I hope the results come fast.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

He had bloody diarrhea last night ... what has he had today?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> He had bloody diarrhea last night ... what has he had today?


He also had it like 3 times early today :frown: he even stained his butt wit blood, he haven't made another stool again I'm keeping an eye on him.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I got the results thankfully is nothing really nasty  , the vet told me he has a infection of coccidia and ameobas.

So he is going to be on the medicines the vet gave me and we have to return on tuesday.

The diaherra has stopped for now, but he puked a part of the canned food.

Now, in my home they told me he got it from the raw meals :yuck: , but its the same meat we use for ourselfe, I told that even wit kibble dogs can get infected (like wit samonella)

He really enjoys to eat the poops from the birds that come to our garden, and he was de-wormed less than a month ago :frown: I think I'm going to put some owl and eagle statues in the garden to scare them away.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dog got almost the exact same thing - it was giardia and amoebas - BEFORE we started raw food. That stuff is common, and lots of dogs get it. 

Glad it's nothing serious.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Poor kiddo...I hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

He was trowing all night the medicine, food and water, not holding anything on his tummy. 

I gave him gatorade mixed wit water wit a syringe early this morning and haven't trowed it yet it seems he is a bit better ,I have to wait until the vet its open again to give him a call.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Went to the vet, he is on IV now in home and adding many medicines on the IV.

He can't stand anything on his tummy right now.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

He is mush better today  the vet took the IV in the afternoon, his mood is up the vomits and the diahrrea stopped.

He is finally eating and is going to be on a bland diet for a few days, cooked chicken mixed wit the hill's i/d :hail:

The poor guy lost weight, and is tired after all the things that happened to him  he just need rest, we are scaring the birds in the yard wit an eagle figurine statue and its working so far,.

Here a pic of him before the vet took the needle of the IV


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Poor Pompadour  Sorry to hear about that, my Finny suffers from colitis and sometimes has a bout of bloody diarrhea... never fun! Glad to hear he's on the mend.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Poor little guy hope he's feeling better soon.


----------

